# new sig guise



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice man, I like the font a lot.

I also am a fan of the slim sigs. like 130-170 height is gold, and anything bigger I'm not too much of a fan of, normally.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank ya MC. And I have always enjoyed making the smaller sigs.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome sig man. I don't like the pixel font though. 

http://www.dafont.com/visitor.font

Imo that's by far the best pixel font. I'd also lower the opacity on it a bit.

Everything else it awesome dude.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Awesome sig man. I don't like the pixel font though.
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/visitor.font
> 
> ...












I set it at about 51%


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks faaaaaaaaar better imo dude  great sig. That visitor font is a god send. Puts all other pixel fonts to shame.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Looks faaaaaaaaar better imo dude  great sig. That visitor font is a god send. Puts all other pixel fonts to shame.


I used to set Verdana on 9pt and then use that, but visitor is pretty nice.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

What's the main (Ryan Bader) font btw? I'm lacking decent bold fonts and I don't recognise that one, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> What's the main (Ryan Bader) font btw? I'm lacking decent bold fonts and I don't recognise that one, it's pretty nice.


http://www.dafont.com/masterplan.font


----------

